# Orijen 6 Fish & bad gas



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I am feeding my dog the Orijen 6 fish formula and my parents have been complaining that she has bad gas. Everything else is fine it's just the bad gas. Has anyone else had this issue with this food? or have any suggestions. I do rotate the formalas every month so next month Im getting the Adult formula. I am thinking maybe I need to take the 6 fish out of the Rotation.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

My guy used to get gas on new foods in his rotation, including Orijen 6 fish. Since it was only gas, and nothing more, I ignored it and after a week or 2 it was gone. I would have put up with the gas if need be though, as long as there was no stomach ailments.


----------



## phoebe (Nov 23, 2010)

josh83 said:


> I am feeding my dog the Orijen 6 fish formula and my parents have been complaining that she has bad gas. Everything else is fine it's just the bad gas. Has anyone else had this issue with this food? or have any suggestions. I do rotate the formalas every month so next month Im getting the Adult formula. I am thinking maybe I need to take the 6 fish out of the Rotation.


I have just started my girl on Orijen 6 fish.. literally only yesterday! Phew.. the gas :redface: Hopefully it will settle down fairly soon once the stomach gets used to the new ingredients! I have also noticed that she is drinking a LOT more.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I really don't want to do this but does anyone here think i should switch off Orijen because of this?


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I think your giving a great food but then switching foods also can produce problems when transitioning. It has to be a slow process. But it will take a little while for your dog to get use to a richer food. 
If you add fiber to his diet you could try adding metamusil to his diet, It contains alot of fiber which would be a temporary thing not something you can do forever! You could see if it helps! If you dont want to do metamucal, you can try adding a bit of canned pumpkin to his food. Thats the plain ~NOT~ pie canned pumpkin a fix that is just something more natural rather then the metamusil.
But if you keep with it you will like the results! And if this one isnt to your dogs liking or yours, so many other orijen foods!


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

wags said:


> I think your giving a great food but then switching foods also can produce problems when transitioning. It has to be a slow process. But it will take a little while for your dog to get use to a richer food.
> If you add fiber to his diet you could try adding metamusil to his diet, It contains alot of fiber which would be a temporary thing not something you can do forever! You could see if it helps! If you dont want to do metamucal, you can try adding a bit of canned pumpkin to his food. Thats the plain ~NOT~ pie canned pumpkin a fix that is just something more natural rather then the metamusil.
> But if you keep with it you will like the results! And if this one isnt to your dogs liking or yours, so many other orijen foods!


I most diffently will keep with Orijen it's the only food I trust.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

I agree. It sometimes just takes a bit of time for a dogs system to adjust to a certain food. Give it a bit more time.....:smile:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Stick with it...you could always try adding a pro-biotic?


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

I forgot to mention I didn't just start her on this food she has been on it since January 2010. She is now finished the fish formula and I just rotated her to the adult formula which she has had before and she is still having bad gas. But I am thinking its still to early to jump to conclusions I should probaly wait a few weeks and see if the bad gas passes. What do you think?


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

If it is just the 6 fish that gives her the bad gas then there is obviously something there that doesn't agree well with here if you've been feeding this food for awhile , the Orijen line that is. I'm not sure but does Acana make a fish line? same company just lower protein level. If you want to feed a fish kibble in your rotation maybe try a sample bag of the Acana and see if that is any different, just an idea.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

whiteleo said:


> I'm not sure but does Acana make a fish line?


Yes, they sure do! :smile: Acana Pacifica.

Champion Petfoods | ACANA | Our Products


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

My Dog is still having gas  I have her on the Orijen Adult forumula. I have given her some Plain probioque yougourt which I was suggested to do on this form. I starting to feel beside myself here because I really don't want to switch her off the Orijen. I am thinking it will seattle down but i am getting doubtful. As soon as shes done with this I am going to put her on Acana Grasslands and see how that goes. Once again just to remind everyone she *has been on Orijen since January 2010* and the bad gas just started now.

Any suggestions other then to switch her food would be very much appricieted.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

I think that you might resolve the problem going with acana. I'm not sure why your dog started having digestive problems out of no where, but it seems like she isn't doing so great on orijen. Try acana and if everything goes ok, rotate between there formulas. I've tried using probiotics one time and it did nothing for my dog. I think the stomach acids kill the beneficial bacteria. Your best bet is to switch to acana.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Just to rule this out: Orijen recently changed its formulas. You said that you have been feeding Orijen since January. Did the gas start on a bag of the newly formulated kibble?


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

SpooOwner said:


> Just to rule this out: Orijen recently changed its formulas. You said that you have been feeding Orijen since January. Did the gas start on a bag of the newly formulated kibble?



This is a great point.
Also, is there any new types of treats in her diet? Could she be getting into something that may be causing the gas?

It's gotta be really bad for it to cause this much concern!  My dogs have gas often....but I don't really even pay attention to it. I hope you can find a solution soon. :smile:


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

It's probably the new formula change. He did say it happened as soon as he opened up a new bag. I guess he should of did a slow switch from the old formula to the new formula If the dog doesn't adjust soon, I would be thinking of switching to acana.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

cast71 said:


> It's probably the new formula change. He did say it happened as soon as he opened up a new bag. I guess he should of did a slow switch from the old formula to the new formula If the dog doesn't adjust soon, I would be thinking of switching to acana.


 
This is still the old Orijen formula with the 70/30/0 shes been on it before it's nothing new.


----------



## josh83 (Oct 24, 2010)

*Some Good News!*

I am still feeding my dog Orijen but yesterday she did not have any bad gas at all. So we well see what happens.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

kool:biggrin:


----------



## Lab Lover (Jul 1, 2010)

I have had bad luck with Orijen too. Had to get my dogs of their food.


----------



## Artisanal pet (Aug 26, 2010)

I hear this is good kibble. But every dog owner complains of bad gas.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Lab Lover said:


> I have had bad luck with Orijen too. Had to get my dogs of their food.


If your dog was having problems with orijen, acana is a good alternative. It has less protein levels and has high grade ingredients. They claim they use human grade meats and human grade meats to make there meat meals. Alot of dogs can not handle the higher protein kibbles, but do great on the lower protein grain free kibbles like acana.


----------



## cast71 (Sep 16, 2010)

Artisanal pet said:


> I hear this is good kibble. But every dog owner complains of bad gas.


I would think that there having difficulties digesting orijen. Again I would recommended a lower protein kibble like acana, totw, wellness core...... I use around 30% protein kibbles for my dog.


----------



## Artisanal pet (Aug 26, 2010)

cast71 said:


> I would think that there having difficulties digesting orijen. Again I would recommended a lower protein kibble like acana, totw, wellness core...... I use around 30% protein kibbles for my dog.


Thats a good point.


----------

